# كل / جميع



## Mejeed

السلام عليكم ..
كنت اعتقد أن "كل" و "جميع" مترادفتان بحيث يجوز استعمال أي منهما بدل الأخرى لنفس المعنى بلا تفريق ، فمثلا جملة "حضر القوم كلهم" ، يمكن جعلها "حضر القوم جميعا" ، وهذا شائع في الاستعمال ،
 ولكن قوله تعالى :
{ولو شاء ربك لآمن من في الأرض كلهم جميعا} يونس 99
فيه اللفظتين معا ، مما يدل - حسب فهمي - على وجود فرق في المعنى والاستعمال بينهما .
فإن كان كذلك ، فما هو هذا الفرق ؟


----------



## Mejeed

حسب فهمي أن "كل" تعني الشمول للأفراد بحيث لا يستثنى منهم أحد دون شرط الزمان الواحد وربما دون شرط المكان الواحد أيضا ، وأما "الجميع" فهي لا تعني بالضرورة الشمول لكل الأفراد ، ولكن يشترط فيها الزمان الواحد وربما المكان الواحد أيضا ، وحسب المراد من الكلام .
ففي المثال ، ان قولنا :  "حضر القوم كلهم"  يعني أنه لم يتخلف أحد منهم عن الحضور  ، لأن "كلهم" تؤكد ذلك ، ولكن ربما كان حضورهم شيئا فشيئا ، الى أن اكتمل العدد.
وان قولنا :  "حضر القوم جميعا"  فيعني أنهم حضروا سوية ،  لأن "جميعا تبين الحال" مع احتمال تخلف بعضهم عن الحضور.
واما قولنا :  "حضر القوم كلهم جميعا"  فيعني أنهم حضروا سوية ودون أن يتخلف عنهم أحد .

والله العالم .

ربما كان هنالك فهم آخر للفرق بين اللفظتين .


----------



## Mahaodeh

يبدو أنك أجبت نفسك بنفسك، ولكن عليك الانتباه إلى أن جميع قد تكون أحيانا بمعنى كل، فنقول مثلا: زرت جميع أقاربي، أو جميع الناس بخير، أو نجح الطلاب جميعا، المقصود هنا كلّ بغض النظر عن كونهم في مكان أو زمان واحد.

أمثلة على هذا في القرآن: سورة البقرة آية 165 = ولو يرى الذين ظلموا اذ يرون العذاب ان القوة لله جميعا
سورة النساء آية 139 = الذين يتخذون الكافرين اولياء من دون المؤمنين ايبتغون عندهم العزة فان العزة لله جميعا
المقصود هنا إن كل القوة وكل العزة لله تعالى مجتمعة كانت أم متفرقة فجميعا هنا بمعنى كل، ومثلها:
سورة الأعراف آية 158 = قل يا ايها الناس اني رسول الله اليكم جميعا
أي الناس كلهم وهنا يتأكد عدم الاجتماع إذ إنه رسول إلينا نحن أيضا ولكننا لسنا مجتمعين مع الرسول ومن معه إذ ماتوا قبل أن نولد بمئات السنين فلو كان بمعنى الاجتماع لكان رسول إليهم فقط وليس إلينا نحن لأننا لسنا معهم لا في الزمان ولا في المكان


----------



## Mejeed

أحسنت ..


----------

